# Borneo Short-Tail



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm really bummed out about this guy, I've had him years, found dead this morning totally out of the blue.

R.I.P Big Borneo Short-Tail.


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

thats really bad, he looked a great snake too, sorry for your loss.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

sorry to hear of your loss..he looked a really nice python

R.I.P


----------



## thesaddleryshop (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats awful, you poor thing  Sorry for your loss...


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Feel really bad for you, he was a gorgeous snake.

Jo


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

oh no. looks very healthy in the photo too! you have to expect these things is suppose from time to time RIP!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Aw man.....sorry to hear that Dave. R.I.P fella.


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. r.i.p


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate, hes a stunner..

R.I.P big un


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry he was a gorgeous boy


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry about your loss looked like a gr8 snake R.I.P


----------

